# Uzi9 HIT training log!



## Uzi9 (Apr 13, 2005)

After a long lay off I am gonna start all over again, should be fun! no steroids just training and food. 


Weight 180lbs low body fat


Chest 44 1/2
Bicep 16
Waist 30
Calf 15 
Thigh 24
Forearm 12 1/2

Training is going to consist of 2 workouts, workout A and workout B.


Workout A
Bench Press 1*8-10 + rp (rest pause 15 seconds then go again to failure)
Military press 1*8-10 + rp
Close Grip Bench 1*8-10 + rp 
One Leg calf raise with dumbbell 1*10+, + drop set of body weight only



Workout B
Squat 20 rep breathing
Dead lift 20 rep breathing
Bent over rows 1*8-10 + rp 
Close Grip Chin (weighted) 1* 8-10 + rp


Warms ups are done prior to failure set.

Also I will be going slow on my rep speed so my weights wont be impressive, I want to maximise the use of TUT properly on average 5 seconds negative 3 seconds positiv


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2005)

How many times per week will you be doing these workouts?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 13, 2005)

One on one off


----------



## Twigz (Apr 13, 2005)

AHHH..... 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41570


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2005)

Haha Twigz.  Thats hilarious.


----------



## APG (Apr 13, 2005)

any pictures?


----------



## Twigz (Apr 13, 2005)

but really I am confused????


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 14, 2005)

Twigz said:
			
		

> but really I am confused????


I wanted to wind some people up to find any hidden HIT`ers that may be lurking.. now back to my training log


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> One on one off


Maybe HIT didn't work for you last time because of overtraining  For true HIT you should have more rest time.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Maybe HIT didn't work for you last time because of overtraining  For true HIT you should have more rest time.


Who said it didnt work? it did... this is the routine I am using! sometimes I do a 1 on 1 off 1 on 2 off if feeling tired.. I know what works for me and this is what I am doing, I belive I know whats better for me then a book does.

This is my log of training, feel free to ask questions but please dont try and change the way I know how to train.

Finally the thread I made that said HIT dosnt work was a joke, now back to my training log.

Cheers

Uzi


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Who said it didnt work? it did... this is the routine I am using! sometimes I do a 1 on 1 off 1 on 2 off if feeling tired.. I know what works for me and this is what I am doing, I belive I know whats better for me then a book does.
> 
> This is my log of training, feel free to ask questions but please dont try and change the way I know how to train.
> 
> ...


A journal is for advice too buddy. Just putting my 2 cents in, not trying to insult you. Look at my journal, it's chocked full of advice and while I don't listen to it all, I appreciate that people care enough to come, read and try to help me. If this is what works for you great, I'll sit back and cheer you on then


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok first workout today   energy levels and focus felt average..

Squats 20 reps with 85kg, felt to light did 20reps straight out so I
superseted with heavy leg extensions for another 10 reps.

Deadlift, chose not to do 20reps as i am not sure on the weight i should use so i did 2 set of 10.. 1set was 110kg for 10 reps real easy then 130kg reps for 10 reps which felt better, so i think i will use that weight for 20 reps next time, real hard to do with 5 second negative and 3 second posistive forearms really take a lot..

Barbell rows 1*12 @ 80kg felt good real reps slow agen, perfect form.

Did close grip pull downs instead of pull ups beacuse i dont think i will get enough reps going that slow. did 75 kg for 10 reps then 3 more after rest pause.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 17, 2005)

Bench press 90kg for 12 reps 
Standing military press 52.5kg for 7 reps 
single leg standing calf raise 10kg for 8 reps + 8 more bodyweight 
Close grip bench 52.5kg 15 reps 

​


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 19, 2005)

Got to rethink training slightly because of an old knee injury that is flaring up so will be doing 2-3 sets of deads and squats close to faliure to adviod hurting myslef.

Squats best set 100kg for 10 reps
Deadlifts 140kg for 8 reps
Barbell rows 82.5kg for 12 reps


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2005)

i been lookin at all ya work outs but yo dont do enough sets, is it cos your are injured an ya not training rite, that why you aint massive yet, how long ya been doing it for an ya aint juicin ether.


----------



## tr2570fl (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL I was waiting for someone to post something like that haha.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> i been lookin at all ya work outs but yo dont do enough sets, is it cos your are injured an ya not training rite, that why you aint massive yet, how long ya been doing it for an ya aint juicin ether.



Captain ...  you forgot to compare how arnold would do things and what he's post if he came to this forum.    At least I think you didn't mention him, you got the lingo of JJ/Uzi down to a science.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (May 1, 2005)

Damn, you talk a lot of smack for someone so small and weak.

Anyway good luck with your HIT.


----------

